# New pics of my 200sx with rims



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

So i finally got some rims, theyre 16' rota slipstreams in flat black, HOLLA


























for more pics check out my cardomain site located here...
http://www.cardomain.com/id/cleanb14


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

very nice and clean. what future mods do you have planned?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice man, have any plans for a c/f hood?


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

as far as future plans, probably just put a det in it when i have money, and shawn, yes ive wanted a cf hood for so freakin long but i dont have any money


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you bitch, you stole my look:











 J/k. you have impeccable taste, my friend.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> you bitch, you stole my look:


i had it first


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....teh hotness...

i give it uh........A 10.....A F***ING TEN!!! YEAW!!! WHOOHOOOOO!!!!!!


a quote taken from Varsity Blues in the stripbar scene


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

hahaha, thanks


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking Good! :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Red + Black = the hotness


Nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## biff (May 14, 2004)

car looks really good. I love the slipstreams on there. keep up the good work.
chris.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow. very impressed...looks like "nitrousautob14" on sr20forums haha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Come to think of it, I voted for these rims awhile back when you posted a poll.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

looks really good


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks guys, yeah i know, i looked at the nitrousautob14 pics when i was thinkin about buyin the rims and i was like damn that looks good, i gotta do it


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

ive always liked these rims but i never really planned on getting them, but i got a really good deal so i figured why not


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks kinda familiar
me









you're my hero :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, that would be great is we all met up. We's all twinz

edit. Oh shit. You're in Central FL, cool


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

yeah that would be cool, one of my friends by me has a red ser that looks just like our cars too, maybe one day all 3 of us can go take pics together somewhere in orlando


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

you should try to get rid (paint? vinyl?) of the chrome window trim, to complete the black/red look - other than that, it looks great


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

webninja said:


> you should try to get rid (paint? vinyl?) of the chrome window trim, to complete the black/red look - other than that, it looks great


yeah ive been meaning to do that for a while, i was kinda worried about messin up, but if i keep the car much longer it will get done , thanks


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sweet ride I like the red and black :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

ur car looks real good w/ the slipstreams


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damn ive always loved the slipstreams (but i like the silver ones ) looks good tho


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks guys


----------

